# Texas Out of School 2019



## Zagros (May 23, 2019)

I'm going to this competition as my first comp in four years, i'm pretty excited. Is anyone else here going? I don't know anyone so i'd love to meet some of y'all beforehand.


----------



## SMTCubes (May 24, 2019)

I don't live anywhere close to Texas so I'm not... Good luck and have fun though. Comps are the best!!

Also, are you the Zagros that beat PPF that one time?


----------



## Zagros (May 24, 2019)

SMTCubes said:


> I don't live anywhere close to Texas so I'm not... Good luck and have fun though. Comps are the best!!
> 
> Also, are you the Zagros that beat PPF that one time?



Yeah I've played a lot of Geometry Dash.


----------



## SMTCubes (May 26, 2019)

Zagros said:


> Yeah I've played a lot of Geometry Dash.


 Oh nice, I know you then! I'm a fan of your channel lol


----------

